# tegu enclosure



## zeus's mom (Jan 12, 2019)

Just got my tegu back from the vet after 1 week stay for prolapsed cloaca and GI infection. Since coming home he has been tearing his terrarium up. He is digging all of the substrate away from the sides and tossing his food dishes all over. Any ideas what I need to do to make him happy?


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Leave him alone and let him resettle.


----------

